
Life, Death, and the Nile River – Diplomacy on the Ethereum Blockchain - osmode
https://omarmetwally.blog/2018/01/11/peaceful-african-continent-on-the-ethereum-blockchain/
======
legionof7
Interesting, so this is a special case prediction market? Why not just put it
on Augur or Gnosis? Really nice idea though.

